# Paint removal ??



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok i was able to remove the wing from MY FERRARI CAN AM now to remove this stupid paint any suggestions THANK GOD FOR HOT WATER i was able to seperate the glue they used and pulled out the wing look the posts still have their nubs on the end help me out thanks.
PS no no no i will not discard it in the trash or just send it to you seeing how its a useless attemp to fix LOL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Seeings that you have an "in" aka the bare spot underneath, I would try soaking it in Pinesol overnight. Silvers can be a PITA to remove, so I wish you well with it. I would let it soak, pull it out in the AM and see if it loosened it. Watch your fingers, because the paint might have turned into a gooey mess!! Wipe off all the loose stuff (best to do this outside, by the way) and if there's a little left soak it for a couple more hours. I've had stuff sit in Pinesol for months and not melt away, and I've had stuff disintegrate in a matter of days. The only bad thing about this method is the smell can linger on the part. Let it air out on a window sill for a day or so to help eliminate the piney freshness. 

If that doesn't work, there's the crazy method of using thinners (paint thinner, lacquer, etc) but you have to be really careful. Thinner will attack the plastic rather quickly. I use it to strip JL bodies all the time, but I'm not mentally stable. :tongue:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Might try some Lighter fluid and a Q Tip, possibly a toothpick. The lighter fluid is not as harmful as thinners... Not responsible for any damages, only a suggestion...RM


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Gentlemen thank you i will try it one person said rubbing alcohol ?
what about vinegars with acidity?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

You may try Purple Power as well. It doesnt harm plastic.


----------



## 9finger hobbies (Mar 11, 2008)

I can remove most paints with "Super Clean". It comes in a purple gallon jug and you can get it at most auto parts stores. It is a degreaser for cleaning grimey parts. I have left bodies in the stuff for months and it has never effected plastic or resin badly. I put a little bit in a little jar and put the body in for a day or two , run the body under warm water and use an old toothbrush to remove the paint. DO NOT get the stuff on your hands !! Wear latex gloves or rinse your hands really good while you are cleaning the body. The stuff is harsh on your skin.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Excellent answers amigos once I return it to its original color I'm assuming it just clips in do not re glue to body ?


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

It may not stay in the holes good. If you have a problem with it staying in you could put a very small amount of Plastruct Weld on the bottom of the plastic that goes into the holes.


----------



## cteska (Mar 13, 2012)

I use Simple Green. Straight from the bottle...3 hrs...all paint comes off and the plastic isn't harmed.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

I am also a simple green fan. I use the purple degreaser mentioned for tough jobs.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*paint*

i use scale coat 2 paint remover train guys use to remove paint i just dipped a body the other day took 15 mins paint peeled right off just rub it off with a tooth brush. does not hurt the plastic.


----------

